# My wife just doesn't understand



## BakerGreenLawnMaker (Mar 13, 2018)

Me: I need to mow the lawn 
My wife: You just cut the grass Wednesday 
Me: exactly 
My wife: well cut the grass like a normal person. Don't take forever inspecting your stripes and don't go over it twice!
Me: &#128533;


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Mowing like a normal person in my neighborhood means scalping it about every week or two!


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

I'm not trying to promote marital discord, but I think there is only one rational response:

Place TLF stickers on all your gear, and be sure to wear TLF hats and shirts when you mow

Begin shampooing the lawn at least twice per month

Bonus points for rationality if you begin painting your weeds
:thumbup:


----------



## Topcat (Mar 21, 2017)

Perhaps we should start a support group for our spouses...

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=622&hilit=wife
 :lol:  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Sub it out. Lol


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker (Mar 13, 2018)

Topcat said:


> Perhaps we should start a support group for our spouses...
> 
> https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=622&hilit=wife
> :lol:  :lol:  :lol:


This is awesome @Topcat


----------



## kur1j (Jul 2, 2017)

I've had the same conversation with my wife :-/. You are not alone.


----------



## Greenrebellion (Jun 13, 2018)

pennstater2005 said:


> Mowing like a normal person in my neighborhood means scalping it about every week or two!


Seriously. So many folks in my neighborhood are mowing at 2 inches or less through the heat of summer. I think they do it so they don't have to mow as often. Who knows.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Greenrebellion said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> > Mowing like a normal person in my neighborhood means scalping it about every week or two!
> ...


Sometimes, when the grass isn't growing much, I wonder what exactly they're mowing.


----------



## kds (Apr 28, 2017)

So I had a few beers in me and we got to talking about what we like to do. I guess one of my things was lawn care/landscaping, and she said "why?"

With a completely straight face and without even cracking a smile, I said...

"I like to make stripes. When I'm done mowing, I like to stand at the end of the driveway, facing the stripes into the sun with a beer in my hand and my hands on my hips, admiring what great stripes I just laid down."

Then she said, with a slight smile... "I don't trust guys who like to mow that much."

Then she told me how awful she was at taking care of her lawn. She's never sharpened her blades, she always violates the 1/3 rule, she mows over dandelions that have gone to seed, and oh my god the horrors.

I told her I would be happy to come over and mow her lawn and make sure her soil is fertile.

I think I might be in, guys...


----------



## MatthewinGA (May 21, 2018)

She says; but it's just grass...


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

kds said:


> ... I told her I would be happy to come over and mow her lawn and make sure her soil is fertile.


Mmmm hmmm... this is a perfect example of how a lawn geek tries to pick up chicks. :lol:

You'll have to let us know how it works out for you!


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

kds said:


> make sure her soil is fertile.


Make sure it's not _too_ fertile


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

This whole thread is hilarious.

Also, this may be one of the most honest things I've ever heard.



kds said:


> "I like to make stripes. When I'm done mowing, I like to stand at the end of the driveway, facing the stripes into the sun with a beer in my hand and my hands on my hips, admiring what great stripes I just laid down."


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

dfw_pilot said:


> kds said:
> 
> 
> > make sure her soil is fertile.
> ...


Don't forget the pre-em.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

lol


----------



## kds (Apr 28, 2017)

You guys are dirty! This was not meant as a double entendre, but with that said there are so many different things I can say about rain, her lawn, dirt, etc... but I won't, because I'm a gentleman, and because she's probably creeping on me now and found her way over here from my twitter.


----------

